# Seltsame E-Mails



## Fearo (26 Oktober 2012)

Servus,
ich habe eine kleine Problem zumindest hoffe ich das es klein ist... und zwar wollte ich heute was bei Amazon bestellen, was aber aus Gründen da ich Neukunde bin nicht ging bzw nur Teilweise.. nach öfteren Stonieren und dem GratisTesten von Amazon Prime flatterte eine E-Mail bei mir ein von einem Gewissen Ronny welcher meinen Nachnamen ebenfalls trägt... dieser Schickte eine Mail in der die bestätigung mehrerer Elektronischer Flugtickets für Goetze Martin Hartmann Andreas und dieser Ronny enthält.. Die Flüge Starten von Frankfurt nach China und hat man nicht gesehen...
Sehr geehrte(r) Herr (mein Nachname)
--->Nachstehend erhalten Sie Ihre E-Ticket Bestätigung mit der Reservierungsnummer: YZ4WG6 die Sie bei Check-in vorlegen müssen. Ihre Daten können Sie über unsere Webseite einsehen.
Wir wünschen Ihnen eine angenehme Reise!
Mit freundlichen Grüssen
CheapTickets.de<---

ICh war weder auf dieser seite noch habe ich i-was Bestellt.. jetz bin ich auf euch angewiesen...


----------



## Hippo (27 Oktober 2012)

Tante Google bringt Aufklärung:
http://www.google.de/#hl=de&sclient=psy-ab&q=cheaptickets+betrug&oq=cheaptickets+betrug&gs_l=serp.12..0i33.4307.6984.0.10381.7.7.0.0.0.1.1340.5913.5-3j2j2.7.0...0.0...1c.1.tnf5zgCB_hk&pbx=1&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.r_qf.&fp=f432d6e564c9b0a9&bpcl=35466521&biw=1280&bih=627
Ich würde so vorgehen:
Eine Mail an den Verein schicken und mitteilen daß Du keine Flüge gebucht hast.
Bitte um Eingangsbestätigung der Mail mit Fristsetzung 1 Woche und gut ist (erstmal).
Wenn keine Bestätigung kommt und der Irrtum nicht bestätigt wird, das ganze nochmal per Einschreiben.
Telefonieren mit einer 0900er Nummer ist ein NoGo in so einem Fall.
Die Seite selbst würde ich nicht öffnen und auch keine Nummern eintragen.
Möglicherweise löst Du auch erst beim Eintrag der Flugnummer eine Buchungsbestätigung aus. Soweit wollte ich es jetzt nicht treiben.
Wenn Du jedenfalls nichts gebucht hast müssen die DIR nachweisen daß genau DU die Buchung getätigt hast und nicht Du daß Du nichts gebucht hast.
Auf jeden Fall solltest Du Dein Konto im Auge behalten ob da einer seine Finger dran hat/hatte


----------



## Fearo (27 Oktober 2012)

Danke für deine Tipp´s Hippo,
Ich habe jetz eine E-Mail an das Flugunternehmen geschriebebn in der ich das Problme Schilderte und die Stornierung dieser Bestellung angefordert habe... Ich werde jetz jeden Tag Kontoauszüge ziehen und mit hoher Warscheinlichkeit Montag meine Bankdaten ändern.. die unsicherheit das doch jemand die Daten hat und nach Paar Monaten erst zuschlägt ist zu groß... könnte das sein das ich auf dieses Amazon Phishing reingefallen bin?


----------



## Hippo (27 Oktober 2012)

Fearo schrieb:


> ... könnte das sein das ich auf dieses Amazon Phishing reingefallen bin?


Ich geb diese Frage mal an die Fachabteilung weiter ...






Aber Spaß beiseite - woher sollen wir das wissen?
Wir haben doch keine Ahnung was Du schon alles angeklickt hast und wo Du überall Deine Daten angegeben hast.
Bankdaten ändern wäre mir zuviel Arbeit nur auf einen vagen Verdacht hin.
Konto beobachten ist weniger Arbeit. Und ungenehmigte Abrufe kannst Du bis zu 13 Monaten rückbuchen lassen.


----------



## Fearo (27 Oktober 2012)

Ok dann weiß ich bescheid... nochmal danke für die Hilfe =)


----------



## hauseltr (27 Oktober 2012)

Fearo schrieb:


> Danke für deine Tipp´s Hippo,
> Ich habe jetz eine E-Mail an das Flugunternehmen geschriebebn ....


 
An das Flugunternehmen? CheapTickets.de ist eine Internetreisebüro. Der Ruf ist scheinbar nicht der Beste.

Ich hatte kürzlich ein Problem mit Amazon:
Nach genauer Überprüfung Ihres Kundenkontos müssen wir leider davon ausgehen, dass ein Unberechtigter Zugriff auf Ihr Kundenkonto hatte und der Versuch unternommen wurde, Bestellungen auszulösen. Offenbar hat jemand Ihre persönlichen Daten außerhalb von Amazon.de in Erfahrung gebracht und damit Zugang zu Ihrem Kundenkonto erhalten.

Ihre bei uns hinterlegten Zahlungsmittel wurden nicht belastet, die Bestellungen wurden von uns storniert.

Es wurden unverzüglich Schritte vorgenommen, um Ihr Amazon Kundenkonto zu sichern.  Wir haben ihnen ein neues, temporäres Passwort zugeordnet, um weiteren Zugriff durch unbefugte  Personen zu verhindern. Es wurden alle Bankverbindungen und andere Zahlungsmethoden in Ihrem Kundenkonto deaktiviert. Wir haben auch alle weiteren Daten, die unbefugt zu Ihrem Kundenkonto hinzugefügt wurden, deaktiviert.

Der Zugriff auf Ihr Kundenkonto ist nun wieder möglich.
Bitte ändern Sie als erstes Ihr Passwort ab. Gehen Sie bitte auf unserer Webseite http://www.amazon.de/) rechts oben auf "Mein Konto". Klicken Sie unter "Einstellungen" auf "Passwort vergessen?".

In diesem Fall ist es nicht erforderlich, dass Sie eine Strafanzeige erstatten.

Wir versichern Ihnen, dass Amazon.de Ihre E-Mail-Adresse und Passwort nicht an eine dritte Person weitergegeben hat. Passwörter werden nur verschlüsselt übertragen und gespeichert.

Amazon.de-Kundenkonten sind nur denjenigen zugänglich, die sowohl E- Mail-Adresse als Passwort kennen. Sie werden sich vielleicht fragen, wie Dritte an Passwörter gelangen können.

Es gibt Betrüger, die mit gefälschten E-Mails und gefälschten Websites Passwörter abfragen. Internetnutzer werden durch E-Mails auf eine Seite geführt, auf der sie gebeten werden, Daten wie E-Mail-Adresse, Passwort, Kreditkartennummer zu aktualisieren.

Da viele Nutzer das gleiche Passwort bei verschiedenen Webseiten benutzen, können Betrüger unter Umständen auf mehrere Konten zugreifen.

In Zukunft können Sie Passwort und Konto bei Amazon.de durch diese Sicherheitstipps schützen: ......


*Ihre bei uns hinterlegten Zahlungsmittel wurden nicht belastet, die Bestellungen wurden von uns storniert.*

Das stimmte nicht, die Buchhaltung war schneller und hatte mein Konto schon belastet. Nach Rücksprache mit amazon habe ich das Geld zurück gebucht.

Allerdings habe ich seitdem nichts mehr bei Amzon bestellt, das Konto ist jetzt gesperrt.


----------

